# Entourage and HTML mail



## Metritype (May 20, 2005)

For some time, I have been using Entourage for e-mail (current version 2004) and have never been able to forward an HTML message as HTML, even though Microsoft personnel have told me I am supposed to be able to do it. And yes, my preferences are set for HTML mail.

As soon as I hit forward, the message is converted to a text message in the New Message window that opens.

Am I the only person having this problem?

Is there a solution to it?

Or are the Microsoft personnel ignorant about their own product?


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

Try to go to Preferences, then Compose, and under the General section, in the Mail format check HTML... hope that works!


----------



## appleswitch (Apr 10, 2005)

*MozillaThunderbird*

Mozilla :: Thunderbird


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

or even better the new version of Mail built in Tiger... but I think that if someone ask for a solution for a program, well, maybe he wants to use THAT program...


----------



## Metritype (May 20, 2005)

I know Mail would solve the problem, but I stopped using it a long time ago -- and I'm afraid to go back to it because I had so many problems with it. At one point I lost all of my downloaded mail. Can't afford that trick again.

So far though, no one has told me whether or not I'm the only one having this problem with Entourage. Can anyone forward HTML messages with it?


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't use Entourage, but have you tried what I suggested you two posts ago?


----------



## Metritype (May 20, 2005)

I think I sent you a personal message in which I mentioned that my original post states that my preferences are set for HTML.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

oh, sorry, haven't checked my PM...


----------



## rackbreaker (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes, I'm also an Entourage 2004 user who was bothered by this problem. Entourage is actually capable of forwarding the html messages intact, but you can't use the normal Forward button. Instead, do one of the following:

1) Right-click on the message and select Redirect. This will let you forward the message to a different address, but you won't be able to add any comments.

or...

2) Right-click on the message and select Forward as Attachment. This will add the message as an attachment to a new email, and you can write whatever you want in the new mail. Recipients will have to open the attached message to view it.

BTW ... if you don't have a multi-button mouse, just hold the Control key and click the messages instead of right-clicking. Or you can just use the same Redirect/Forward as Attachment commands under the Message menu.


----------



## Metritype (May 20, 2005)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

(Oh for the days when we received manuals.)


----------



## rackbreaker (Jun 7, 2005)

Metritype said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> (Oh for the days when we received manuals.)


Amen to that! But at least there's the Entourage Help Page website ... it's full of lots of good info.


----------

